# Should i get wild world?



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

Im thinking of getting AC wild world to play on the side. would you recommend it? Its gonna be a big step back, but i wouldnt take it as seriously as new leaf. What about the original animal crossing? thanks


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

I was playing it the other day and it was just so different! the FPS was much slower and since I had been playing NL, WW just isn't as fun ; v ;

This is just my opinion however xD


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 2, 2015)

Honestly, playing older animal crossing titles if new leaf is the first AC you've played isn't worth it. I started with the original, so now, the only reason that's still fun for me is because of nostalgia I guess. Or, if you really like console games rather than handheld, older titles are nice. But really, new leaf has so many new features and there's nothing really in the older games I miss enough to recommend someone who has only played new leaf to purchase an older title


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2015)

no. not worth it at all.

WW is probs the worst title in the whole series.

Get the GC version, get CF, but don't get WW. It's horrible when compared to the others. Unless you're really eager to play it, and can find a copy really, really cheap somewhere, then I wouldn't buy it


----------



## Enderwoman (Jun 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> no. not worth it at all.
> 
> *WW is probs the worst title in the whole series.
> *



*City Folk

If you've played New Leaf, there really isn't any reason to go back to the older Animal Crossings aside from simple nostalgia. WW is dated compared to New Leaf, so unless you're nostalgic for it I don't recommend it.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 2, 2015)

My first AC game was City Folk, but after getting Wild World, I actually liked WW over CF. I made best friends with my villagers, got my house to a reasonable size, it just grew on me and I played it up until the day I got NL.

Some will say it's lacking compared to any other AC titles, well it's a ten-year-old DS game and it's not bound to have that much data room anyway. It doesn't have near the amount of things to do that New Leaf does. I got my enjoyment out of the game through bonding with my villagers and trying to achieve things with my house among other things. And I never played it with anyone else... which you have to do for Nook's shop to upgrade to Nookingtons. 
HOWEVER. What the game lacks in content, it partially makes up for by giving some of the characters a background story. Talking to Sable unlocks some of her past, Nook and Blathers even open up to you about their lives. I mean, if you're into that kind of thing, go for it, but otherwise it don't do much for you. Wild World is a game more focused around the dialogue than actual events, though there are some fun little parts of the game that are cute if you're easily amused..

Basically, you're gonna have to use your imagination to get as much fun out of it as you do from NL. Also, assuming the NL norm on a lot of features from WW is not a good idea. For example, in WW you can only get one picture from a villager, ever, and they will occasionally ask you if you still have it. So don't get rid of that pic... unless you truly don't care about your villager.

 Depending on the way you approach the game, I say go for it.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 2, 2015)

If you have a Gamecube or the original Wii, I'd buy the original Animal Crossing game over Wild World. The original game at least has some interesting features which are not in New Leaf and has real holidays which makes the game more interesting than WW. Wild World is almost completely inferior to New Leaf as a game.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 2, 2015)

ok thanks for the help everyone! think ill pass on WW, maybe ill try out the OG animal crossing some time


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2015)

Enderwoman said:


> *City Folk



I liked CF a lot more than WW.

There was a lot more volume, and not to mention, events, which WW lacked.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 2, 2015)

I would recommend that you DON'T buy WW. It's honestly the worst game in the Animal Crossing series ever. There isn't very much content, too much dialog, to slow, too pixely, and just plain boring. Also City folk was great but It isn't worth playing the older games


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 2, 2015)

I wouldn't get it, if you want an older one, get the original one or city folk.


----------



## momoi (Jun 3, 2015)

i love to go back to WW sometimes just because it was my first ac game, but honestly going from new leaf to WW is a step back and i wouldn't recommend it. though it's not as bad as city folk (don't get me started) i'd stick with new leaf if it's not for nostalgia reasons


----------



## Stanley (Jun 3, 2015)

Wild World and City Folk are just about the same. Wild World really set the standard for all AC games to follow. The introduction of accessories and ability to change hair, the camera angle, music, the general look overall. Animal Crossing on gamecube, while I agree with everyone else that I would only play it for nostalgic purposes, I can't write it off completely. Cos it's so different from all the other games, it's worth checking out.

Sure, it is a step back. A huge step back if you've played New Leaf, which is definitely the strongest installation in the series, based on how many new features are present. The original Animal Crossing though could be an exciting experience for those who've played at least two other AC games. It's familiar, yet, completely different. Looks different. It sounds different. Special events which never returned & other small things you've never seen in any other AC game. I'd say it's definitely worth a play if anyone missed it.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been dabbling with Wild World since it came out, it just isn't that good. It doesn't compare to New Leaf at all.
If you've not played the GameCube AC, that has a lot of charm. I'd suggest buying or downloading New Leaf again so you have 2 towns.


----------



## seigakaku (Jun 3, 2015)

CF was my first game, I honestly wouldn't recommend going back unless you already have it and wanna see your old villagers :s


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't think it's worth it. It was my first Animal Crossing game, but compared to New Leaf it wouldn't even be fun ^^;

I think the only reason people hate City Folk is because it is just like an updated version of WW; better graphics, more events/features, etc. But in all honestly, CF was the better game anyway because it had way more replay value. I think if there was enough technology behind WW in 2005, it may have ended up being more like CF. But...I recommend waiting until Nintendo releases the next full game title. They might not announce a Wii U version at E3 or anytime soon (although deep down I'm really hopeful), but it's worth the wait!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2015)

My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World so I have a soft spot for it. It was really fun for what it was but compared to New Leaf, it really lacks things. 

The constellations and the dialog are probably the only things I miss from it really. Since you've played New Leaf though, you probably will not like it that much. It's really dated now. ^^;


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 4, 2015)

Hte original animal crossing, compared to new leaf, sucks major balls. Sorry but it dooes. When you sell things u gotta select ONE THING AT A TIME. animal crossing is already time consuming enough! Like gosh! Im playing new leaf and never looking back lol i cant wait for the new games tho!!


----------



## TheFlyingSeal (Jun 4, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World so I have a soft spot for it. It was really fun for what it was but compared to New Leaf, it really lacks things.
> 
> The constellations and the dialog are probably the only things I miss from it really. Since you've played New Leaf though, you probably will not like it that much. It's really dated now. ^^;



Oh man, I was SO dissapointed when there were no more constellations in New Leaf! When I got the option to work on Museum renovations, I'd thought I would get the observatory again. Imagine my face when I learned quite the opposite.

While I do have some bias towards WW, being that it was my first AC game, unless you really really want to try it go ahead. Everyone else pretty much said all there is about it.


----------



## Dozer (Jun 4, 2015)

hollowbunnie said:


> Hte original animal crossing, compared to new leaf, sucks major balls. Sorry but it dooes. When you sell things u gotta select ONE THING AT A TIME. animal crossing is already time consuming enough! Like gosh! Im playing new leaf and never looking back lol i cant wait for the new games tho!!



That's not true. You can press either X or Y to highlight multiple items to sell at once.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 5, 2015)

Dozer said:


> That's not true. You can press either X or Y to highlight multiple items to sell at once.



Really!?! I've been playing for a year and didn't know this, lol.


----------



## Mango (Jun 5, 2015)

Jake. said:


> WW is probs the worst title in the whole series.





Enderwoman said:


> *City Folk



both of u are wrong, the worst is new leaf


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 5, 2015)

Well I don't know. I really liked playing Wild World!
But in my opinion, if you want to buy an older game, get the original for Gamecube. I was playing it earlier today and realized how much I missed it.



hollowbunnie said:


> Hte original animal crossing, compared to new leaf, sucks major balls. Sorry but it dooes. When you sell things u gotta select ONE THING AT A TIME.



Nooope. Press X.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 5, 2015)

I really liked WW when it first came out, I spent a lot of time on that game, but most of it was playing online with people. Honestly I wouldn't recommend it, it's sorely lacking compared to New Leaf and you will probably be super disappointed. 
Unfortunately like anything after playing the newest version it's hard to go back and enjoy older versions, as they are severely dated in comparison.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dozer said:


> That's not true. You can press either X or Y to highlight multiple items to sell at once.



omfg this just changed my life


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 5, 2015)

its crazy to think that in 10 years new leaf will seem dated too..


----------



## unintentional (Jun 5, 2015)

ww didn't age that well.  That being said, playing it on the side with new leaf, it can be fun if you do it the right way and don't mind the graphics and the slow frame rates.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd say no. You'd probably get bored with the game. New leaf is way better


----------

